# Effect of the internet on our hobby



## Lillys (Apr 10, 2015)

What do you think the overall effect of the internet has had on this hobby? Do you think that it has helped it or hindered it?

The internet certainly makes communication easier. Here we are on modeltrainforum, and we're able to exchange views and ideas related to our interest. We can exchange those ideas with people from all over the world, whereas previously, we were often limited to those from our immediate area. 

But I often read about how the average amount of time spent on the internet is increasing each year. What effect do you think that has on interest in model trains? Does it lower the amount of time spent on model related activities, or do you think people just lessen the amount of time they spend in other activities?


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I have lots of time to spend on the internet when I am at 'work' so that is not a 'problem'. The internet is a boon for those of us living away from the mainstream of populations with clubs etc.(thinking mostly O gauge). Hobbies are more fun when shared. It also allows for more interaction over a broader spectrum for purchasing/selling used and collectable equipment. I think the internet is on the whole a good thing for the hobby.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I think helped.

Some of the Ma and Pa shops that maybe didn't have enough sales to survive can now sell online as well, which helps everyone.

eBay is great for selling and buying stuff, I can spend hours (but try not to) just looking at rolling stock items for something different and unusual. Much easier than looking at items at a train store, when you have to pull out the box and look at it, and put it back (rinse repeat).

And look at how far JMRI has come, that would not have happened if it weren't for the internet. 

Also tons of how to videos available for people to look at, especially if you live somewhere where there is no one near to help you get interested in the hobby.

And several forums to go see what others are doing, ask advise, share experiences, etc.

Yes, maybe it has taken some of the person to person contact away in some cases, but there are still places for that, and there are so many more possibilities that come from what is available online.

John


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't see how it could be anything but a major help for model railroading.

It offers the information we need to enjoy the hobby. Google and it's 
ilk, and Wikipedia are immensely helpful to get information about 
the prototype railroads as well as about the scale trains we have, want,
or need to repair.

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I seem to agree with everyone else. I think it's great for the hobby. I live hundreds of miles from a hobby shop. Without the internet, the only time I got to hobby shop was when we were on a road trip and I had to stock up. Progress on my layout almost ground to a halt. Now with internet retailers, living in the boonies is no problem.

I also enjoy this and other model railroad forums. I have been able to get new ideas plus share some of what I have learned in the hobby with new comers to the hobby.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have to agree with everyone else about the benefits of the internet. From on-line shopping to discussion groups, I think it has helped immensely.

I think it's an erroneous conclusion that internet time comes at the expense of hobby time. For myself, the time I spend on the Net is time that I otherwise would have spent reading, for the most part.

And for a guy like me, who has torn down my layout and is gradually inching towards another (money being a little tight due to kids college), it provides me with a great way to keep my foot in the door.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Add me to the list who thinks the internet has helped the hobby. Buying and selling online
is a much bigger market place than anything local. I don't think I would have gone DCC
without this forum here. You can't help but to get revved when you watch videos of others
layout. I watched many videos on installing DCC in blue box engines before I tried one.
After all the videos I felt like I had done it many times and my first install went great. Worked the first time.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd still be staring at my old Lionel motor in utter confusion and bewilderment, if it wasn't for the 'net and this forum. Since then, the site here has been a fabulous resource to swap tips.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> Effect of the internet on our hobby


We wouldn't be having this discussion here without it.......so I'd have to say the effect has been huge.....


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*It's very helpful to share ones experience's and opinion's*

I think the world wide web helps with the world's greatest hobby. It keeps me interested with this fascinating hobby when I'm away from my model train layout. Writing/typing short stories and researching many many of the techniques and products available in this money pit. Reading a lot of opinions, tips and experiences. Helps out immensely.Thank you.(I still need to obtain a Pay Pal account though Regard's,tr1


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

well for the collector market the Net has hurt it abit 
Years ago b4 the Net when a car or loco was rare it was RARE! 
Net came on & BOOM the rare stuff isn't so rare anymore 
But it has helped to find stuff you didn't know existed!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

microbuss said:


> well for the collector market the Net has hurt it abit
> Years ago b4 the Net when a car or loco was rare it was RARE!
> Net came on & BOOM the rare stuff isn't so rare anymore


Which is good, because rare cars came down in price and are more affordable, once people knew about them.......they were only rare in the first place because nobody knew about them.......

So it only hurt the people who had them, not the people who wanted them.....


----------



## Lillys (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow, only one response that said it has hurt (and that response was specific to only one aspect of the hobby). Interesting. I can see valid points here for sure..


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

If it wasn't for the internet I doubt if I would still be active in the hobby. At least 85% of my layout, including locos and rolling stock, were purchased on-line.
My LHS (Rider's) has an ATM machine and a mortgage lending officer stationed right next to their cash register. Just kidding, but you get my drift......they are high as a kite compared to what I can get via the internet.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

grjohn,
Sounds like fun, but Mt. Pleasant is "only" 90 minutes from my home. Driving to Pennsy for a train show is a little over the top for me, train nut or not.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Ever been burned while trying to increase your collection?*

Raleets, how do you know who to trust? when purchasing R.S.
Regards,Tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*assurances*

I guess, EBay helps in this regard.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

tr1 said:


> Raleets, how do you know who to trust? when purchasing R.S.
> Regards,Tr1


With around 970 total purchases on eBay, I've only been "burned" twice, for a grand total of about $30. If I could get those odds in Vegas I would live in the casinos!
CAREFULLY read the listings. If you have question, ask in advance before bidding. If you don't feel "warm and fuzzy", DON'T bid!
Otherwise, lots of stuff has been purchased from on-line hobby shops by price comparisons.
It's not rocket science for sure.
Bob


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I never would have gotten into this if not for a chance search of used track on eBay. I soon had a small empire of "train stuff." Sometimes I'd like to curse eBay for all my unnecessary purchases!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

eljefe said:


> I never wouldn't have gotten into this if not for a chance search of used track on eBay. I soon had a small empire of "train stuff." Sometimes I'd like to curse eBay for all my unnecessary purchases!


There have been many times over the past four years that I have bought something for my layout on eBay simply because it was so easy to do. I also have quite a few "leftovers" that I'll never use or need. I'm considering donating all of those goodies to a local train club.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

With regard to the issue, has the internet hurt or helped the hobby, I have to agree that it has been a huge help. I have found many helpful sites which I would not have found otherwise. As far as eBay is concerned, I have found many good buys. Just be aware of the average value of what you are bidding on and include the shipping in that price. Over the last 6 years I have bought several pieces of AF rolling stock and so far no bad deals. Actually some pretty good deals. One thing I do not buy on eBay is locomotives. Gotta see 'um up close and personal. Train shows, garage sales, and private sellers are much safer for these. Besides I just like going to train shows.


----------

